# Little people: 1:87 or 1:75?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

What scale figures do most of you use to populate your landscaped layouts? I know that Tjets are like 1:72-1:76. There are a few sellers on Fleabay that have 1:75 scale figures, but they're kinda cheesy looking. There's a much greater variety and better values if you go with 1:87. Do you all use standard 1:87 figures? And if so, do they look okay around the slightly larger scale cars?

thx...

--rick


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I guess the 1:87 would be okay if they are set up away from the track. I have some 64th scale diecasts, and also race Tycos, so I pretty much have to use the 1:72 and 1:64 scale people. They are hard to find, and pricey because you can only find them in small quantities.


















The 87th scale folks look rather lifeless...










Rich
www.myspace.com/northtexasslotcars :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

OK, I'm a wacko, thanks to Bob... clix me...Zilla. I have most of my table populated with hero/horrorclix. Zombies aren't everyone's cup of tea, but there are other people you can get from them. Sadly, most are in fighting poses, or have guns, swords, or other implements of destruction, but with a little creativity, they work. I cut them off the bases and remove the fighting tools.




























They vary in size, anywhere from about 1/80 to 1/60. I have a ton of them and have a blast messing with them. Average price.. about 1.00 a piece. Sometimes you can find a lot of them on the bay, or a seller listing 3 of one piece. The 1/87 real HO scale figures are way too small. There's not much besides the china lime green/pink crew, so you make the best of what you can find..


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

You can find cool pits crews dioramas in 1/64 scale. It will fit perfectly the afx-type cars (tyco, tomy, aurora magna, lifelike, etc...). Easy to find on ebay, and quite cheap (since you've got some accessories with the figs, great for scenery track). here 's a lifelike nascar body in the pit diorama ! 













you can also find table soccer spectators (painted or unpainted). The scale is almost perfect for our "h0" slot cars. 

http://cgi.ebay.fr/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180397947580&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


you can alos find prepainted people in 1/75scale (the seller said me that it was more 1/68-1/70 scale) : 

http://stores.ebay.com/everydaygoodz__W0QQ_fsubZ18538047QQ_scZ1QQ_sopZ1



Who said it was difficult to find figures for our scale  1/87 scale figures are too small IMHO. I've got a couple of them, it could be use only for back scenery so the scale difference will be less visible.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Assuming you're running mostly 1/64 scale slot cars, for pit crews and safety officials around cars you want to have 1/72 scale or 1/64 for realism. 1/87 HO Scale people look too small around cars but are good for filling grandstands.

Look for Hasegawa 1:72 crew figures. These can be painted as track figures and even have limbs that can be positioned.











Also look for "Airfix OO Scale" figures:

http://shop.ebay.com/i.html?_nkw=ai...at=0&_trksid=m270&_odkw=airfix+1+72&_osacat=0

I've turned these into many different track figures:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

actually, I run more Tjets than anything else, so the 1/64 figures are on the big side. i even try not to use diecast as scenery or parked cars... almost all my parked cars are Tjet-size slot cars or Speedline/Cigarbox cars. so i'm thinking 1/72 is the way to go.

those clix dealies are a little freaky, but i think i have to check them out and get at least a few... and as far as that Ebay search for Airfix 1/72, there are some VERY cool oddball sets. Ancient Romans? I can TOTALLY see some of you guys taking a Tjet that's had a roofectomy and building a platform for a chariot driver. And the Robin Hood set? I dunno if that's better for trackside scenery or for driver material...

Unfortunately, it seems like all these Hasegawa and Airfix type model sets are uniformed men, so there's no casual civilians or chicks in miniskirts. My scenery isn't race track themed, it's town themed, so maybe that's what i have to check out the clix things for...

--rick

edit: i know SOMEONE can make use of these guys in a slot car context:

http://www.plasticsoldierreview.com/review.aspx?id=610

http://www.plasticsoldierreview.com/review.aspx?id=35

edit again: dang. this could get out of control.

http://www.plasticsoldierreview.com/Review.aspx?id=38

http://www.plasticsoldierreview.com/Review.aspx?id=422


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Living in California I have a bit of a different approach, especially in HO. I recently acquired some 400 "Homie" figures, if you're not familiar with them, google it please. We still race HO from time to time, mostly 2 lane match (read: STREET) racing, and we line the streets with Vato's watching the race. They're a bit larger than 1/64th for the most part (1.5"), but pretty close.










You can get a full set of 20 for about $10, on the 'bay I have seen multiple sets combines for $20, figure about 50 figures for that price. If you're looking for something different it might be something to consider.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Pete McKay said:


> Living in California I have a bit of a different approach, especially in HO. I recently acquired some 400 "Homie" figures, if you're not familiar with them, google it please. We still race HO from time to time, mostly 2 lane match (read: STREET) racing, and we line the streets with Vato's watching the race. They're a bit larger than 1/64th for the most part (1.5"), but pretty close.
> 
> (snip)
> 
> You can get a full set of 20 for about $10, on the 'bay I have seen multiple sets combines for $20, figure about 50 figures for that price. If you're looking for something different it might be something to consider.


I thought the originals were WAY too big, no? more like 2" tall? Now, not long ago, there was a series of Jada 1/64 diecasts called Homie Rollerz that came with 2 VERY small ones that were fairly close to the scale of the car. If I could find some of THEM, I'd use them. I actually bought one of the cars a few years ago and had the two little guys around somewhere, but my kids tore the head off at least one of them...

Is it possible to buy the little ones that came with the Jada cars separately?

--rick


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Pete McKay said:


> Living in California I have a bit of a different approach, especially in HO. I recently acquired some 400 "Homie" figures, if you're not familiar with them, google it please. We still race HO from time to time, mostly 2 lane match (read: STREET) racing, and we line the streets with Vato's watching the race. They're a bit larger than 1/64th for the most part (1.5"), but pretty close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think around here these are called Hootchie-Mamas, or Baby-Mamas, not Homie Girls


----------



## fastlap (Nov 11, 2007)

*hhmmm?????*

I'd be interested if they came in 1:1 scale. :dude:


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

fastlap said:


> I'd be interested if they came in 1:1 scale. :dude:


I'm sure they do!!! Will probably cost you a heck of lot more!!!! ... RM


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The modern HO scale (1:64) is equivalent to S scale. These are available but they are quite expensive. If you're looking for something for a high visibility close-up part of your track a couple of these may be worth the investment. As you get further away from the viewer you can cheat with smaller scales. There was a Hong Kong e-bay seller offering very inexpensive 100 packs of 1:72 scale figures. They were painted in garish colors but they were cheap.

http://scalefigures.com/
http://www.tin-soldier.com/cgi-bin/ustorekeeper.pl
http://www.portlines.com/people.htm

Cheap stuff:
http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-100-Figure-...l_RR_Trains?hash=item3c9ec40f54#ht_5396wt_941


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wow, lots of good info here guys.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Another possibility is checking on the bay under war games like D&D. The 28mm are from what I understand about 1/64th, and the 25mm are about 1/72nd scales. Shop around.. some are relatively inexpensive, and are characters you wouldn't expect for these types of games.. for example:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=140157999843&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT

You will have to paint these yourself, but then it beats repainting lime green and pink. The bases might be a challenge to remove though. I will be getting a few of these for experimentation soon.


----------

